# question about renters insurance + big tanks



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

gonna get a 125 gallon tank soon and as part of the deal my wife said we gotta get renters insurance, anyone know a good company to go with?
i remember bonsai dave mentioning some companies make you have an acrylic tank if its over 90 gallon or something like that.

please share your experiences


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

to the top


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

I would call around, and I would have to say that many might not have anything on 'aquarium specific' insurance. What you should be asking about is water damage that is not in relation to bursting pipes or something along those lines. For example if you had a water bed.... Insurance companies might be able to relate to those terms better,


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Mike:

There was a thread on it a few months ago with people quoting the various carriers.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i got a quote from westland insurance today they asked if i had pets i said fish and she didnt inquire any further but when i go back tomorow to finalize it i'll ask her about the water damage thing like dzilla mentioned
i read through the quote and theres no fine print about aquariums 
it said theres a 2500 dollar limit on "Animals, Birds, Fish & Reptiles (limited perils)" i wanna ask her what that means


----------

